# DWA stock in leeds



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Is there anywhere in or around leeds that stocks DWA snakes? I am am up that way at the weekend so would be nice to have a look.


----------



## Daz_of_hudds (Oct 24, 2007)

Predators in Shipley (10 mins on train) Have some good DWA species :2thumb:

Daz:whip:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks. Do they have a website?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Passport*



Doodles said:


> Is there anywhere in or around leeds that stocks DWA snakes? I am am up that way at the weekend so would be nice to have a look.


Colin, 

as you live in the south do you have a passport to come up north????

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Colin,
> 
> as you live in the south do you have a passport to come up north????
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why? So you lot can nick it?

Won't they give you one of your own? 

:lol2:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Is there anywhere in or around leeds that stocks DWA snakes? I am am up that way at the weekend so would be nice to have a look.


 I hope you're up to date with you're innoculations Col. We dont you to bring anything back thats not on the DWA list, but should be.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*border control*



southwest vipers said:


> I hope you're up to date with you're innoculations Col. We dont you to bring anything back thats not on the DWA list, but should be.


watch out for the border control guys.....shit hot round leeds
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Colin, just remember to wipe your feet on the way out of "oop North":lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*tut tut tut*



stuartdouglas said:


> Colin, just remember to wipe your feet on the way out of "oop North":lol2:


OOOhhhhh you are a wicked one Stuart:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daz_of_hudds (Oct 24, 2007)

Doodles said:


> Thanks. Do they have a website?


No, but heres a link to the address: Map of Predators

:lol2: Well worth a visit :2thumb::2thumb: (very good prices as well)

Daz:bash:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks will actually be the first time I have been to the North. Managed to avoid it for 28 years but damn Emerald tree monitors are pretty!

Might bring myself back a caimen if I can hide it from the wife:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Doodles said:


> Thanks will actually be the first time I have been to the North. Managed to avoid it for 28 years but damn Emerald tree monitors are pretty!
> 
> Might bring myself back a caimen if I can hide it from the wife:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Anything can be hidden from the OH lol....


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Predators shop*

Went there myself today (sunday) neat set up and seems to be run very well!!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2:
No sign of Colin!!!!

Recon they stopped and southerners getting oop north!!!!!


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Predators is a great shop. Richard that runs it is a really nice and helpful guy.

Got some nice DWA snakes too!!!! Hehe


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Just got back 19 hours round trip yay!

Didn't have a chance to look for a caimen or any venomous in the end due to time and my sat nav breaking!

Picked up my new pair of albino WDBs on the way home though.

Will sort them out and take some pics tomorrow when I am awake enough to know what I am doing.


----------



## Daz_of_hudds (Oct 24, 2007)

Doodles said:


> Just got back 19 hours round trip yay!
> 
> Didn't have a chance to look for a caimen or any venomous in the end due to time and my sat nav breaking!
> 
> ...


Predators has Caimen:whistling2: forgot to metion this earlier...:bash:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

how much and is anyone coming down this way soon?


----------



## Daz_of_hudds (Oct 24, 2007)

FAO, I'll be off to Predators in a bit so will ask for ya.

Look out 4 a PM :2thumb:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i am going to predators today will see what they have got


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*transport*

Colin

I can get most anything down to Wiltshire on a weekly basis and we have an animal transport licence!

Graeme


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Any CB baby Dendroaspis up your way? I seem to have finally persuaded the wife:lol2:


----------

